

What's the Temperature of Outer Space? - film42
http://www.space.com/14719-spacekids-temperature-outer-space.html

======
jaxx456
Does anyone else on here have any recommendations on where to learn more about
this stuff? I'd really like to learn more.

~~~
film42
I'm not too sure. This link has clearly seen its prime, so I think google is
your best bet.

------
jaxx456
I found this link and I think it's super cool how cold it is!

~~~
film42
Me too! It can also get super hot! Over a million degrees!!

